# Thunder equipment



## RvrRidge (Nov 4, 2010)

Simply posting as an FYI for those planning to order Thunder Equipment. Placed an order over 10 weeks ago for several Thunder 500s and have yet to receive. Latest info I'm receiving, and I quote "they should start getting backorders out this week, but they have thousands of backorders and can only make approximately 6 units per day". Just hope this doesn't turn into another Bumper Boy HAWX fiasco!


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

I recently bought a shotgun simulator. I orderd it on June 8th and just received it last week. You will get it but the fact that they moved really seemed to set them back a lot more than expected.


----------



## fuchsr (Aug 10, 2008)

Same here. Just received two 500s last week. Had to wait for a while but they're beginning to catch up on their backlog. I found them to be very good at communicating throughout their transition. Every email was immediately responded to.


----------



## ChristineTonkin (Oct 25, 2017)

Wanna try it too!


----------

